# Lowrance iFinder H2O



## gilly (Apr 3, 2002)

Considering my first handheld or any GPS unit for that matter. Has anyone bought the new H2O model yet? Hope to use it in the boat, car, atv, etc. I thought the screen (3"diagonal) would be easier to read than the smaller ones on the etrex units. Any info appreciated especially with regard to which mapping software to consider. Would like something for LSC area with depths, etc...gilly


----------

